# Corona cream paint jobs



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Everybody post pics of cars with corona cream paint jobs. Heres a few...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

ah yea, one of my favorite colors of all time. who has pics of the corona cream 61?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

corona cream is the shish bish


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@May 9 2010, 06:01 PM~17437039
> *Everybody post pics of cars with corona cream paint jobs. Heres a few...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 10 2010, 12:19 PM~17443405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bish clean


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Any more cars?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

There's another Corona Cream fest somewhere on LIL, it has that Corona Cream '61... I'll look around for it.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Here it is...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=420604&st=40

--Turri.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 10 2010, 06:29 PM~17447269
> *Here it is...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=420604&st=40
> ...


Thanks


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

*CHEVROLET C.C. VANILLA PUDDING 63 / CORONA CREAM*


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

*VANILLA PUDDING 1963 IMPALA CHEVROLET C.C.*


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

*AUTO EXPLOSION GARDENA,CAL VANILLA PUDDING 63*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

*VANILLA PUDDING 63 CHEVROLET C.C.*







VANILLA PUDDING 63 CHEVROLET C.C.


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

THANKS RG


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

*dont know why but i like this picture alot*


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

OUTSIDE BOWTIE CONNECTION


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

impalaish63 said:


> View attachment 1152938










looks like its hitting back bumper nice pic


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

vanilla pudding at LA super show 2014


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I love this color!!


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup me too!!!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1440281



nothing overlooked, I love it.


----------

